# Fetchmail mit sslfingerprint und syslog-ng [solved]

## s|mon

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein Anliegen bei dem mir auch meine bisherige Suche nicht weiterhelfen konnte.

Ich nutze fetchmail um von mehreren pop3 Accounts meine Mails einzusammeln und rufe diese dann von anderen Rechnern über imap ab.

In der fetchmailrc habe ich bei allen Accounts einen sslfingerprint hinterlegt.

Wenn nun ein Anbieter den Fingerprint ändert bekomme ich das meist nur durch Zufall mit (vermisste Mails oder Blick ins log /var/log/mail.x).

Hat hier jemand einen einfachen Tipp wie man die Info (Fingerprints do not match) z.b. per Mail (die lokale Zustellung geht ja weiterhin) bekommen könnte?

Eventuell gibt es hier schon fertige Skripts/logwatch-Erweiterungen welche einem dies liefern würden.

Vielen Dank schonmal,

s|monLast edited by s|mon on Sat Oct 02, 2010 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

anbei eine einfache Variante:

```

#!/bin/bash

STRING="Fingerprints do not match"

LFILE="/var/log/mail.x"

BODYMSG="This is a Message"

RECIPIENT="root@localhost"

# check if grep true, send mail

if grep -q "$STRING" "$LFILE"; then

  echo "$BODYMSG"|mail -s "$STRING" "$RECIPIENT"

fi

```

Das Script regelmässig über Cron ausführen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## s|mon

Danke Daniel,

das werd ich mal versuchen. 

Werds aber noch erweitern müssen wenn ich nicht bei jedem mal mein logfile löschen will.

Bis denn,

s|mon

----------

## Qubit

gerne.

Da gibt es ja genügend Möglichkeiten nach dem Versenden der Mail:

--  Verschieben des Logfiles

# Falls das verschieben wegen des 'filehandles' nicht geht

-- Das Logfile kopieren (timesstamp) und anschließend mit (>) leeren.

-- Per 'sed' die Einträge aus dem Logfile entfernen

Gruß Daniel

----------

## s|mon

Inzwischen hab ich sogar eine Erweiterung für logwatch gefunden.

Scanning fetchmail outputs with logwatch

Damit bekommt man die Logeinträge von fetchmail in der Reportmail von logwatch. 

Sollte sich auch leicht anpassen lassen.

Grüsse s|mon

----------

